
Fan-In - jsnell
https://codahale.com/fan-in/
======
draw_down
> _Like almost all interview questions, it was ultimately just a vehicle for
> my own prejudices and superstitions but it passed for clever at the time and
> no one, including myself, noticed._

Oh.

